# Wifi teather



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

My pc or another phone wont find Wifi teather on the connections. Im rooted and have the 2 different ones, barnicle and Wifi tether pc cant see either. Whats going on?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Use foxfi works perfect

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

On wifi tether change your settings >device >generic ics

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

I use wifi tether. I believe its version 3.0.7 or something like that. Set profile to galaxy nexus. Works great.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't get WiFi tether on market it keeps saying error processing order

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Can't get WiFi tether on market it keeps saying error processing order
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I believe some carriers have been able to block download of apps like that from the market, although when I remember it happening the app wouldn't even show up. Not sure why you would get error processing order.


----------



## rjs987 (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone know if you need root to tether on Verizon now since they went to shared data plan?


----------



## xCHRISTIANx (Jun 13, 2011)

FoxFi should work for you, doesn't need root.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't download it. Keeps giving the that error from earlier. Actually it's happening on a bunch of that tether apps. Wireless tether downloaded but won't show on my pc?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

finally got it working with wifi tether app working. Tried device settings in the app on general ics but that didnt work, had to set it to galaxy s2. I also got rid of the play stores purchase error by going into manage applications in settings the clearing cache under the play store, then booting into recovery and wiping cache partition and dalvic.


----------



## Mayze (Mar 7, 2012)

Use a Wi-Fi hotspot toggle widget. I use elixir 2. Create the widget. Toggle hotspot.


----------

